# [Biete] CPU 314c-2DP, SM321, SM322, PS307 5A



## tonid (24 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich biete:

1x S7 CPU 314c-2 DP 6ES7 314-6CF02-0AB0 
1X SM322 6ES7 322-1BH01-0AA0 
1x SM321 6ES7 312-1BH02-0AA0 
1x PS307 5A 6ES7 307-1EA00-0AA0 


Wenn ihr interesse habt einfach eine PM schreiben.

Gruss Toni


----------



## tonid (7 Oktober 2009)

hallo,

die oben genannten sachen sind alle noch da.

Also bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## HaeM (8 Oktober 2009)

*S7 Bauteile*

Hallo!

Neu oder gebraucht?
Mit Rechnung oder Privatverkauf?
Was sind deine Preisvorstellungen?

lg,
Haem


----------



## tonid (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

alle Teile bis auf die PS307 (die ist neu aber nichtmehr OVP) sind gebraucht und es ist ein Privatverkauf.
Trotzdem alles I.O. aber halt ohne Rechnung.

Preisvorstellung sind verschieden, je nachdem ob alles zusammen oder einzeln...
Angebote gerne per PM 


tonid


----------



## PhilippL (9 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

also dann jetzt mal raus mit der Sprache 
Was willst für alles zusammen haben???

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## tonid (14 Oktober 2009)

alles zusammen 550€ (VB natürlich)

es funktioniert wirlich noch alles. 
muss mein hobby durch gewisse gründe hinten anstellen....

also meldet euch


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (31 Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Hast Du die Teile noch oder ist schon alles verkauft ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## tonid (31 Oktober 2009)

Leider alles  oben genannte weg. 

Hab aber noch 2 op7 dp's hier. Wenn jemand möchte?


----------

